# Tour Pay



## camochick (29 Jul 2006)

Ok, so I was forwarned that the tour pay would stop by the end of july and would be paid later on, but i'm curious as to why that is and will we get the rest in a timely manner or will it be typical government work and take a couple months.

 Also, will it be deposited directly into the account because I've heard from some that my husband will be given a check before he leaves the ghan. Thanks! >


----------



## George Wallace (29 Jul 2006)

It has to do with a couple of reasons.  One of the reasons is the flexibility in return times and what flight a person may be booked on and then what they finally do arrive on.  I suppose it is a simple way to ensure that some don't get overpaid.  Purely Administrative.  It also allows the member to return home and have a larger paycheque for a little longer.  Not being a Fin Clerk, I can not give you exactly what and why they do it, but this does explain some of it.


----------



## GO!!! (30 Jul 2006)

The way it was explained (and paid) on my last tour was;

Your regular pay is deposited as per into your bank account, so wifey can spend it at candle and tupperware parties. (yes I'm still bitter).

Your additional allowances (danger, hardship, Foreign Svc Premium etc.) are kept in an account at work. You can ask your coy clerk to show you how much is there, and they will give you a portion of it if you ask, for HLTA, emergencies at home etc. What remains in this account is finalised upon your triumphant return to Canada, and given as a lump sometime after you get back. 

I don't know how the tax benefit works, we did'nt have that one.


----------



## HItorMiss (1 Aug 2006)

As GO!!! said, I got my mine as lump sum desposited into my account soon after I was returned to Canada.


----------



## 1feral1 (1 Aug 2006)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> I don't know how the tax benefit works, we did'nt have that one.



Here its all tax free, including your wages for the time spend deployed, plus the combat pay and allowances is around $2,100/fortnight, plus your wages over 6 months is about 60k tax free for a CPL.

Around $700,000 compensation for your wife/family if you are KIA'd or Missing and presumed dead.


Wes


----------



## Good2Golf (1 Aug 2006)

The other option is having a "pre-determined amount" (PDA) set up by the pay clerks prior to and effective for the period of deployment that takes into account the additional benefits.  The PDA is a guaranteed amount going into the bank, no matter what positive or negative balance is going on in the members pay account; its purpose to ensure that there is no interuption to a member's pay back homeside.  The PDA is then cancelled upon the members return to Canada.  When the member leaves theatre on any day other than the last day of the month, there is a pro-rated adjustment made to the allowances that may result in some monies being clawed back the next month to adjust everything.  PDAs can be updated at any time by the member going to their orderly room and having a pay clerk make the necessary adjustments.

As an example, here's what  I did:  (benefits and tax-exemption were, say...$4000/month)

- had pay clerks set up PDA for regular monthly pay amount + $3000  (keeping $1000/month in the theatre "kitty") for the first COMPLETE month in theatre
- had pay clerks adjust PDA back to regular monthly pay  for my final PARTIAL month in theatre and several months therafter (to get everything straightened out during the AAG.

The partial benefit amounts from my first PARTIAL month in theatre and last PARTIAL month in theatre went into my pay account and were held until I had everything sorted out from my redeployment and my PDA was then cancelled -- the balance in my pay account was then divvied between mid- and end-month pay periods of the next month.  

This avoids having a negative balance on the member's pay account when the entire monthly benefits of the members last PARTIAL month are deposited (which they are on the first of each month) yet leaving part way through the month and thus not being entitled to the full benefit amount that was deposited on 01 Month YYYY.

If I've butchered that one too badly, I'm sure a pay clerk can jump in and clearly describe what I was trying to get at.

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## GO!!! (1 Aug 2006)

Duey said:
			
		

> The other option is having a "pre-determined amount" (PDA) set up by the pay clerks prior to and effective for the period of deployment that takes into account the additional benefits.



Ahhh yes, the PDA.

I'm not sure whether this is an SOP, but all of us were put on PDA before we were to deploy in 2004. When the deployment was cancelled at the last minute for a number of members of my unit, the PDA's were not taken off. As a result, some of the lower ranking guys were hit with an "adjustment" to the tune of a grand or two a year later (nice kick in the nuts for a Pte.)as their PDA's had been set in anticipation of tour pay - and not changed when the deployment was called off. 

I'd advise those without a detailed understanding of the pay system and a concientious clerk to stay away from these.


----------



## Good2Golf (2 Aug 2006)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> Ahhh yes, the PDA.
> 
> I'm not sure whether this is an SOP, but all of us were put on PDA before we were to deploy in 2004. When the deployment was cancelled at the last minute for a number of members of my unit, the PDA's were not taken off. As a result, some of the lower ranking guys were hit with an "adjustment" to the tune of a grand or two a year later (nice kick in the nuts for a Pte.)as their PDA's had been set in anticipation of tour pay - and not changed when the deployment was called off.
> 
> I'd advise those without a detailed understanding of the pay system and a concientious clerk to stay away from these.



GO, yup...that would have caused major problems...that sounds like the pay folks not keeping up with the ever-changing situation.  As I noted, it's best to set up the PDA to commence for the first FULL (30/31/28-day) month in theatre.  If it's inputted properly, the pay system can actually be your friend.  I was lucky to have a very keen and switched on Cpl pay clerk at Kingston set things up properly from the beginning (thanks (now M)Cpl A!)  To be specific, she set the PDA for month one in-theatre (I got in on the 16th of the month) as the same amount as my regular pay, then had the CFPS change the PDA to baseline+3k for month 2 through 6 (full months) then back to regular baseline for month 7 (partial month).  Everything worked fine, Dom-9 was happy with the month 2-6 ramped up to buy more shoes and stuff and I took the "left-overs" and got some stuff for my classic ride at home.  Smiles all around.  Still, it sucks that your young'ins got screwed over, someone from the pay world should have kept an eye on that for them.   

I love the quote some pay folks tell you about you still being fully responsible for your pay.  I say, "fine, send me on a fin QL3 course then!"  Imagine if I tried that same stuff, "Ladies and gentlemen, even though I am a fully-qualified pilot on this aircraft, each one of you is still responsible to ensure the proper conduct of your flight!"  

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## PPCLI Guy (2 Aug 2006)

D9er expects a certain amount to appear in the housekeeping acccount every 15 and 30 - and so I PDA'd that amount.  Once a month (or sometimes every two months) I would send a wack-o-dough home with (usually ignored) direction suggestions on how it should be spent.  Seemed to work - and no surprises from either end.

Dave


----------



## ArmyWife83 (2 Aug 2006)

> Your regular pay is deposited as per into your bank account, so wifey can spend it at candle and tupperware parties. (yes I'm still bitter).



GO!!, I got quite the chuckle out of this!! I'm sure not all of us like that... but it's gonna be me!! *lol*

Anyways, to add to this thread...

So... we don't get any additional pay while hubby is gone? What about separation pay? I had planned on putting our daughter in daycare while my husband was gone so I won't find it such a hard transition going from looking after 1 child... to 2 children just days after he leaves. If we don't get the extra moolah... it'll be tough for me.  :'(


----------



## captjtq (2 Aug 2006)

You should still be able to get some of that extra pay - either you (if hubby set it up with the pay office) or he in theatre can go to the respective pay offices and 'cash out' some or all of what is banked. At least that's what was explained to me by the Roto 2 clerks setting up my pay in June. I plan on banking most of it, but taking a bit out for Christmas shopping in the ME before coming home on HLTA...


----------



## HItorMiss (2 Aug 2006)

MrsR

Separation pay has gone the way of the dodo, now it's a flat rate given to all Per's overseas (everyone is separated from someone right) And it is factored into the overseas pay which is often kept in theater with the member. So for you to get enough to cover day care your husband will need to make sure an allotted amount of his overseas pay goes into his regular bank account.


----------



## hockeygirl (2 Aug 2006)

Your regular pay is deposited as per into your bank account, so wifey can spend it at candle and tupperware parties. (yes I'm still bitter).


 ;D I got quit the chuckle from that too...lmao!


----------



## reccecrewman (3 Aug 2006)

Just pray the tragedy that befell myself and about a quarter of my Squadron when we came back doesn't happen to you.  I touched down on Canadian soil on the 10th of August, my 15 Aug pay was larger than normal (as it should have been because that pay was for mid-Jul to end Jul) Then my end Aug pay was normal, +8 days in theatres allowances added, plus the $10,000 I brought back home from tour was also deposited.  My wife & I then proceeded to pay off any bills we owed, paid the car off and bought some furniture for the house.  In short, the $14,000 we had on 31 August was spent by 10 September (However, we had much to show for it)

Then September 15 rolls around................ My pay was $108.31!!!!!  There were roughly 20-25 people in my Squadron this happened to.  I found out that in my case, the Sqn. Clerk had ceased my allowances for nearly a month while I was on tour. (Dates were Mid-May to Mid-June that she cut them)  Why? God knows.................. I was most certainly in theatre for the dates she ceased the allowances, and in fact spent many of those days in OP's.  So, the pay system was merely taking back what I "owed it" because I received the money already in August.......... Took awhile for my pay to get completely back on track again.

Regards


----------



## Centurian1985 (3 Aug 2006)

Unfortunately, mistakes happen in the pay system.  Some are made by clerks, some are made by the computers, and other times due to lost or missing paperwork.  Your best means of prevention is 

1) track your pay and entitlements yourself as much as possible.
2) take out advances whenever you can.
3) never spend all you bonus money until at least 2 pay periods AFTER you get back home!


----------



## lyned (5 Aug 2006)

Curious. Our son is on tour in 'Ghan but the deposits to his bank account aren't any different than when he was on base. No increase for mission pay. Gov't screwup? If so, how do we or he sort it out for him? Thanks.


----------



## Booked_Spice (5 Aug 2006)

Lyned,

His deposits would be the same unless he wanted to put some of his tour pay in the bank. My husband sent home 1000 ect every month then he kept the rest over there with him. After the tour is over, they can either take get their tour pay deposited in their account or they will come home with a nice "FAT" cheque. I hope this helps.


----------



## HItorMiss (5 Aug 2006)

Lyned

Yeah what Booked said, she seems to have a handle on that question.


----------



## lyned (5 Aug 2006)

Thank you Booked_Spice and HitorMiss, that's kind of what we thought. Our son said he had an account over there, in Kandahar I guess. So everything will be transferred and balanced out on his return I guess. Unfortunately, he's still like a teenager when it comes to looking after his finances so we just wanted to make sure he wasn't getting shafted ^-^


----------



## Centurian1985 (6 Aug 2006)

Unfortunately, if he is still a 'teenager', that other money will fast disappear on his travel time when he is off enjoying himself!    ;D


----------



## lyned (6 Aug 2006)

LOL, How right you are Centurian.


----------



## ArmyWife83 (7 Aug 2006)

Thanks captjtq and HitorMiss! That explains a lot! We'll just take things a pay at a time and hope for the best. I'll like some extra money being deposited to help get rid of our debt before he comes home. I'm a very impatient and anxious person, so I can't wait the 6 months to pay everything off. Oh, and I'll be hosting and attending a few candle parties too  ;D


----------



## GO!!! (8 Aug 2006)

MrsR said:
			
		

> Oh, and I'll be hosting and attending a few candle parties too  ;D



 :rage: and you guys really wonder why some guys snap?

"Honey, I'm home from risking my life in a godforsaken desert, let us go on vacation with the money I've saved"

"Um, about that -  I thought that the best vacation could be provided with the soothing atmosphere provided by a nauseatingly heavily scented house, and the knowledge that our leftovers can be stored safely in quality space age polypropylene tupperware."

A pox on you and your candles.  :rage:


----------

